# Finally found a solution for those looking for a score ticker



## cpotteke22

After months of sporadic searching, I finally found an easy, inexpensive way to stream sports scores and news to an LED ticker display. I know there have been a few looking for the same thing from time to time, so I figured this would probably be useful. Best part is no subscription fees and low cost.


First, find a BetaBrite, Alpha, or ProLite LED display (used is fine - I have a lightly used 48 inch ProLite TruColor XP I found on ebay for only about $80).


Next, depending on what sign you get, you will either need a long USB cable or a combination of DB9 cable/USB converter for connection to a computer running the software.


Last, Install this cool software that can stream RSS data to the sign. I use this one: http://www.kitchi-rss.com/ its very easy to use and free for most of the features (unless you want to run kitchi in the background as a service).



Pictures and video of my setup coming soon


----------



## cpotteke22

photos added:


----------



## jkv

thanks for the pointer.


----------



## spartan119

Nice setup man!


----------



## pkonold

Absolutely love it! Thanks man. Off to eBay


----------



## alarsuel

cp, thanks for the idea. I have purchased my display, but while I'm waiting for it, I'm trying to get the rest together. What rss feed or feeds are you using?


----------



## cpotteke22

I have been using the rss url's provided from ESPN's website:
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/rss/index 


I also found a site where someone created their own rss code which pulls the scoreboard info from ESPN. I don't have the link but I think I found it by searching google for RSS scoreboard feeds


----------



## Crise44

Nice setup


----------



## alarsuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpotteke22* /forum/post/19039348
> 
> 
> I have been using the rss url's provided from ESPN's website:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/rss/index
> 
> 
> I also found a site where someone created their own rss code which pulls the scoreboard info from ESPN. I don't have the link but I think I found it by searching google for RSS scoreboard feeds



Possibly stupid question to follow: Are those news feeds or am I missing the feeds for just scores, or are they all together i.e.: the NBA news feed includes game scores when there are games.


----------



## cpotteke22

Unfortunately, and I am guessing as a way to protect the subscription based services, the major news networks (Sports or otherwise) do not provide live score info. As I mentioned, several people have taken it upon themselves to create their own RSS feeds from the scoreboard data from ESPN.com, etc. I don't have the URL for one of these handy right now, but I might be able to get it posted later


----------



## mhdiab

Anyone know how sports bars get their feeds? Should be a business here somewhere. Either way your setup looks great. I just need to figure out a wireless feed...


----------



## cpotteke22

Thanks for the kind comments everyone


----------



## alarsuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpotteke22* /forum/post/19040869
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, and I am guessing as a way to protect the subscription based services, the major news networks (Sports or otherwise) do not provide live score info. As I mentioned, several people have taken it upon themselves to create their own RSS feeds from the scoreboard data from ESPN.com, etc. I don't have the URL for one of these handy right now, but I might be able to get it posted later



I found some feeds here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=272354 . Are these the ones you are using? Also, have you found a way to load multiple feeds into kitchi? I also have a Pro Lite, so I am thinking it should be the same. Oh, 1 last question: Do you get all the data or does it stop? I don't seem to get the whole scroll of games. Maybe 2/3 come through. I'm guessing that I'm reaching the character limit before all of the games. Any idea to combat this (maybe I need a feed with team abbreviations)? Again, thanks for the help and the great idea!


----------



## alarsuel

I lied, more ?'s. What settings are you using for a USB connection? I have gotten the sign working with a rj12 cable/serial adapter. However, when I try on a newer computer (no serial port) with a serial/usb adapter, nothing happens. Any ideas?


----------



## cpotteke22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alarsuel* /forum/post/19086515
> 
> 
> I lied, more ?'s. What settings are you using for a USB connection? I have gotten the sign working with a rj12 cable/serial adapter. However, when I try on a newer computer (no serial port) with a serial/usb adapter, nothing happens. Any ideas?



I'm using a dedicated, older computer for the sign that has a DB9 COM port on it so this is not something I've run into. My only guess is maybe baud rate of the port?


----------



## cpotteke22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alarsuel* /forum/post/19081547
> 
> 
> I found some feeds here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=272354 . Are these the ones you are using? Also, have you found a way to load multiple feeds into kitchi? I also have a Pro Lite, so I am thinking it should be the same. Oh, 1 last question: Do you get all the data or does it stop? I don't seem to get the whole scroll of games. Maybe 2/3 come through. I'm guessing that I'm reaching the character limit before all of the games. Any idea to combat this (maybe I need a feed with team abbreviations)? Again, thanks for the help and the great idea!



I'm pretty sure those are the URL's I'm using...hopefuly I will be able to find similar work done by someone for top Fantasy Football scorers as the season nears.

To answer your questions, you can add multiple feeds by right-clicking input in Kitchi and select add input- you can then prioritize the individula inputs by right-clicking them and selecting move up or move down.

I have also had a problem with the feeds getting cut off. I have been playing around with a few things and am unsure if its the rate of my updates being to short, character count, or if the URL's for the RSS data cut the feed.


----------



## alarsuel

Thanks for the answers! I guess I'll contact the dev for kitchi and see if they can answer the cutoff question. Does the NFL feed work for you? I can get MLB (or could on the old computer with serial port) but the NFL feed didn't give me anything. I though it was because of preseason, but click the url gives scores. We ought to be able to get this working flawlessly by Sep. 2nd! I let you know what I find from kitchi.


----------



## cpotteke22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alarsuel* /forum/post/19096527
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers! I guess I'll contact the dev for kitchi and see if they can answer the cutoff question. Does the NFL feed work for you? I can get MLB (or could on the old computer with serial port) but the NFL feed didn't give me anything. I though it was because of preseason, but click the url gives scores. We ought to be able to get this working flawlessly by Sep. 2nd! I let you know what I find from kitchi.



Excellent, I look forward to hearing what you find out!


----------



## turls

Have been watching this type of thing on and off looking for a solution without a subscription. I love the solution here but still dream about something closer to this:

http://www.risedisplay.com/products/LED_tickers/ 


or

http://www.tickercom.com/9/sports.html 


I guess this solution really isn't any better than a DIY solution, interesting they are getting some press now:

http://www.twisplays.com/index.php?page=faq


----------



## moonheart

This one is really interesting set up. Appreciate it.


----------



## cpotteke22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alarsuel* /forum/post/19096527
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers! I guess I'll contact the dev for kitchi and see if they can answer the cutoff question. Does the NFL feed work for you? I can get MLB (or could on the old computer with serial port) but the NFL feed didn't give me anything. I though it was because of preseason, but click the url gives scores. We ought to be able to get this working flawlessly by Sep. 2nd! I let you know what I find from kitchi.



Any luck with this yet?


----------



## turls

Just got a used Alpha 220C through Ebay. Theater/Bar isn't done yet, but at least I can probably still hook this up elsewhere until then.


Also this is a pretty good tutorial, whether you are putting Twitter on the scroll or not:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR4dzFDwLns


----------



## qweqeqqa

Nice done


----------



## wolfievtec

Sweet I've been looking for a sports ticker. Do you use that same program and just program in a sports RRS feed?


----------



## alarsuel

Thought I'd update. I'm still having the problem of the ticker getting cutoff before all the info scrolls through. I tried the Kitchi devs but didn't hear anything. This reminds me to try them again.


----------



## cpotteke22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alarsuel* /forum/post/20049095
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update. I'm still having the problem of the ticker getting cutoff before all the info scrolls through. I tried the Kitchi devs but didn't hear anything. This reminds me to try them again.



I'm having the same problem. It also appears the NFL live scoring URL was no good. I wasn't able to receive live scores all season. At least with baseball season around the corner that one works


----------



## turls

Sounds like Kitchi may be a dud. Has anybody used this company?

http://tickermedia.com/sports-tickers-w.html


----------



## vespaguy

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm toying with the idea of making a "ticker" application. My idea is to make an actual scoreboard, similar to the one you'd see at the ballpark, so I needed to find realtime data... and more than just the score. And as most of you have already discovered, it's almost impossible to find RSS feeds for live stats.


But I hit a gold mine! For anyone who is looking for baseball stats - including real-time info, the MLB has a site where you can grab just about anything.


If you go to http://gd2.mlb.com/components/game/mlb/ you can drill down to the year, the date, then the game to pull information. You can also point to the current date and grab live updated XML. I believe boxscore.xml gives you the most up-to-date information.


I haven't yet written the code for my app to extract the info, but this discovery certainly gives me hope!


----------



## CNWDI

Do post if you make any significant progress. I also have interest in having a way to do a scoreboard ticker or something similar in the basement I'm finishing...but all the possible solutions I've seen either cost too much or don't give me what I really want (up-to-date scores on all games in progress year round). I *really* don't want to have to dedicate a screen to showing ESPNews.....


----------



## alarsuel

Sounds great, kitchi still gives me problems. Anything that gets us on the track to scores without being cut off is good to me. If you do end up creating an app, let us know! Truthfully, I'm not even sure the mlb, nfl, etc. data we had before still works. I'll have to check.


*The URL's found in the xda forum I linked earlier do still work. At least MLB and NHL do. Those were the only ones I could check because the others don't have any games today.


----------



## vespaguy

Well, I would only really be extracting info specific to my project, so I doubt my application would serve anyone but me. However I'd certainly be able answer any questions if I make progress.


What I had in mind was to make something resembling the Fenway Park scoreboard and then update it live via the data from the previously posted XML. Ideally, I was even imagining LEDs for ball/strike/out powered by the PC. The problem is that I can't think of any real way to make a functioning scoreboard, other than creating an app that displays one on a monitor and then possibly having the monitor in a frame that would house the LEDs. I'm not sure how that would work. This is still in the sketched-out-on-a-cocktail-napkin phase.


----------



## CNWDI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vespaguy* /forum/post/20530559
> 
> 
> What I had in mind was to make something resembling the Fenway Park scoreboard and then update it live via the data from the previously posted XML.



I'm sorry, right there I had to giggle. I started college in Boston in the fall of 1986, and ended up as a Red Sox bandwagon fan by default. Just took my boys to their first game in Fenway...they're spoiled since we live not far from Camden Yards. I'd love to help, although my expectation was for something less ambitious.


I can see two primary ways to approach this, and both have their appeal to me:

1. Maximum analog. Traditional Fenway scoreboard is metal and wood...so at least do something that (even if digital) is trying to do it analog-style. That means yellow digits for the score when the at-bat team has scored but the inning isn't over, etc.

2. Digital with Fenway "flare". Try to do something that is essentially the 16:9 version of "what I wish Fenway scoreboards looked like". Can probably get the key features of MLB scoreboards in there, but focus is more on getting the info out.


I don't see either of the above, or anything that matches recent "desirements" above, being done entirely with analog compenents--there's going to be an LCD monitor in the mix unless I miss my guess.


I'm sure there are other (better?) ideas, so this is just to get the ideas out for brainstorming with minimal egos and pride of ideaship.


----------



## vespaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNWDI* /forum/post/20531003
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, right there I had to giggle. I started college in Boston in the fall of 1986,



Ouch. That still hurts.



> Quote:
> and ended up as a Red Sox bandwagon fan by default. Just took my boys to their first game in Fenway...they're spoiled since we live not far from Camden Yards. I'd love to help, although my expectation was for something less ambitious.



This would actually be for my nephew, but I may decide to do something similar for myself if it works out. (I'm more of a football fan than baseball.). I just enjoy tinkering (mame cabs, coding, etc).



> Quote:
> I can see two primary ways to approach this, and both have their appeal to me:
> 
> 
> 1. Maximum analog. Traditional Fenway scoreboard is metal and wood...so at least do something that (even if digital) is trying to do it analog-style. That means yellow digits for the score when the at-bat team has scored but the inning isn't over, etc.



Max analog would be amazing, but I can't think of any way to automate digits. Flip-numbers from old analog clocks would be ideal, but I don't see anything out there that would be consumer friendly... and I'm just not _THAT_ good at this kind of stuff to hack an old clock. Coding? sure. Electronics? Not so much.



> Quote:
> 2. Digital with Fenway "flare". Try to do something that is essentially the 16:9 version of "what I wish Fenway scoreboards looked like". Can probably get the key features of MLB scoreboards in there, but focus is more on getting the info out.



This is the direction I've been leaning, even though I know that a scoreboard that looks "kinda" like the real thing is bound to get comments. ("Hey, the REAL Fenway scoreboard doesn't look like that!"). The simplest solution would be a monitor with a realistic depiction of the wall with the numbers changing to reflect the score in real-time. There is no doubt in my mind that that can be done.


I also know that it _*might*_ be possible to turn LEDs on and off from within code as well. That would be a really nice touch to replicate the ball/strike/out lamps on the real scoreboard.


What I'm trying to figure out now is where to draw the line between the monitor and the "frame". Should I just have the monitor display a scoreboard and build a frame for it and include LEDs in the frame - not a replica so much as something with the Fenway "flavor"? Or maybe the frame is more like a bezel and it covers the entire monitor except for small windows where the monitor can be used to display the numbers (MUCH more work)? Maybe some combination of both? Still in idea mode...


One of the issues is that the real scoreboard is long and narrow (especially if you include the AL and NL updates). So again, I'm left wondering if I should still try to keep it accurate (which would be a real pain), or maybe include everything on one (or possibly two) monitors that just have a Fenway-ish flair.


As I said, I'm still in idea mode, but I know this project is doable.



> Quote:
> I don't see either of the above, or anything that matches recent "desirements" above, being done entirely with analog compenents--there's going to be an LCD monitor in the mix unless I miss my guess.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are other (better?) ideas, so this is just to get the ideas out for brainstorming with minimal egos and pride of ideaship.



I appreciate the feedback. My gears are still spinning...


----------



## Peter Wallin

Great pictures! That's what I made the program for.


I am the developer of "kitchi" and I do respond to every support-request email I get. It might be possible that the earlier request mentioned in this thread was a false-positive catch by anti-spam software.


Please re-send an example URL that demos the issue to the contact on the About screen of that software and I'll take a look.


I'll look into sports-score feed sources -- I know that that data has always been hard to find -- one thing you could try is to find data feeds for older WAP based cell-phones and have kitchi parse and show those scores.


Thanks,

-Peter


----------



## alarsuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter Wallin* /forum/post/20587139
> 
> 
> Great pictures! That's what I made the program for.
> 
> 
> I am the developer of "kitchi" and I do respond to every support-request email I get. It might be possible that the earlier request mentioned in this thread was a false-positive catch by anti-spam software.
> 
> 
> Please re-send an example URL that demos the issue to the contact on the About screen of that software and I'll take a look.
> 
> 
> I'll look into sports-score feed sources -- I know that that data has always been hard to find -- one thing you could try is to find data feeds for older WAP based cell-phones and have kitchi parse and show those scores.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Peter



Peter, thanks for the response here. I think that your product is promising for this application if we can just get the bugs out, you'll definitely have a customer in me. Are you saying you want a URL showing video of the scroll not finishing the games or the URL's we are using to get the data to the ticker? The URL's I'm using were listed earlier, but for example, here is the mlb one:

http://feeds.feedburner.com/mpiii/mlb 


I'll have to get set back up and running as I was having trouble with my usb to serial connector and I'm not sure I still have the cpu with a serial port. I'll work on getting it up and running tonight so that I can show you what happens.


Sorry for the mix up,


Aaron


----------



## Peter Wallin

That RSS URL is what I need -- I'll try it out this weekend -- thanks


----------



## Peter Wallin

Aaron, I tried that link with kitchi and it worked as expected so far; (I tried once on Monday morning and a few times on Monday evening); I'll try a few more times;


One thing you can do to make that particular RSS-feed look a little better: on the application Output window within kitchi for the LED sign, set the "Show Desc:" parameter to "false" from that drop-down box.


How often do you have it update?


Thanks,

-Peter


----------



## alarsuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter Wallin* /forum/post/20625906
> 
> 
> Aaron, I tried that link with kitchi and it worked as expected so far; (I tried once on Monday morning and a few times on Monday evening); I'll try a few more times;
> 
> 
> One thing you can do to make that particular RSS-feed look a little better: on the application Output window within kitchi for the LED sign, set the "Show Desc:" parameter to "false" from that drop-down box.
> 
> 
> How often do you have it update?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Peter



Excellent and interesting! I'm out of town this week, but I'm back on Monday and I'll get it running. I'm glad to hear that that feed is working for you. One thing I would caution though, is that if by Monday you mean 6/27, there were only 8 games today. I'm interested to see if you get a full slate of games through a screen. For example on Tuesday 6/28 there are 16 games. Once I get back, I'll also have a dedicated computer with a serial port so I'll be able to remove the USB/serial adapter from our troubleshooting. I think I was also having trouble with my baud rate before,(I think I have one of the old signs where you can't change the rate. I believe it is stuck at 300.) but I'm not really sure how they work and if that would cause a premature cut off. I thought that the baud rate was either right or wrong, meaning either you get a feed or don't, but I could be wrong. I'm sure that once I get back, we'll be able to figure this thing out. I'm not sure about how often I was updating. Also, thanks for the setting tip. I'll try that and any others you suggest on the 4th.


Thanks again!


Aaron


p.s. for reference the sign I have is a ProLite PL-M2014R. There isn't much on the web about the sign, but the one of the pages I did find suggested:


To communicate with the ProLite PL-M2014R, you should set the baudrate* on the message board to match the computer, and use 8 bits, No Parity, 1 Stop Bit, and No Flow Control (not Xon/Xoff, not Hardware).


It says how to change the baud rate of the sign, but I haven't been able to get that to work. Do these settings jive with kitchi?


p.p.s. After poking around some more, I think the updating issue may be the problem or at least some of it. I was reading a page about sending dynamic info to the signs and it talked about the updating causing the cpu to resend the info to the sign before it had finished displaying the full message. Is the update option found in kitchi or do I change it on the sign itself?


----------



## Peter Wallin

That explains it -- the shortened messages are due to what I understood to be a limitation of the ProLite programming protocol. While that sign may have 32KB, there are many memory-files, and each can only be about 1KB -- if you program the sign with a remote, there is a way to chain these memory-files together to make a much longer message. At the time I added the ProLite protocol to kitchi, the general belief of me and others, based on the documentation that was available, was that memory-files could not be chained together when sending data over a serial line using the documented protocol. I'll do some more searching to see if that is still true for version ~5 and ~6 of the protocol, but I'm afraid that there won't be any changes found; as it is right now, kitchi can send 840 characters to ProLite signs (the other 184 characters are reserved for control codes); I don't own a ProLite sign;


The simplest workaround/fix would be for you to pick up an AMS Alpha or Betabrite LED sign which kitchi also works with; I own a few of these 1 and 2 line signs, so this protocol code is tested much better; the AMS Alpha or Betabrite LED signs also have 32KB or more memory but there isn't a limit to how big each memory-file can be; kitchi can send long messages to these signs; you can buy these from EBay, an indutrial supplier or google:adaptive micro systems


I am working on adding the protocol of other LED signs to kitchi as time allows;


Thanks,

-Peter Wallin
http://www.remote-control.net/


----------



## hotloc5

Does anyone know where I can get a simple scoreboard or scoring mechanism for a shuffleboard table? I'm build one and can't think of a good method for keeping score without spending a lot of money.


Thanks!


-Patrick


----------



## pyro383

Saw this from slickdeals


Lithonia Lighting 17" Scrolling LED Sign - Was $149 Now $37.03 At Home Depot YMMV!!!

Grabbed one of these signs this morning at Home Depot in Delran NJ. According to the associate these are on the final clearence. Originally sold for $149, now $37.03.

Product SKU is 759423


----------



## jpcothrenjr

What section in Home Depot were these signs? I went to HD at lunch and could not find them.


----------



## pyro383

jpcothrenjr,


no idea, I to went to a HD yesterday and searched high and low. I am going to try to hunt down the poster and see where in the store he found them.


----------



## molibra


I know Im a little late to the party here, but I just bought Beta Bright scroll off of ebay.

 

Any advice on how to get my ticker to show mostly CFB, NFL and golf scores?


----------



## cyberphox

my god this is cool. Subscribed in case i need another project to implement in my game room!


----------



## adeehr

Great Idea, thanks for the post, love the Brewers and Packers setup!!


----------



## molibra

Anyone have any luck with programs for scrolling CFB or sports scores in general?


----------



## drummer93

Great idea, totally need to get this for the house.


----------



## Log1x

Nice setup!


----------



## RBalwinski

*Interested*

Adding myself to this thread. I bought a BetaBrite off Ebay a few months ago for my basement project. I haven't tried it out yet with this software; trying to get the construction done first (1.5 years in, working on drop ceiling and lights right now).


----------



## Rob Markle

*Just wanted to add to this thread*

When using Kitchi, I found Yahoo Pipes to compliment to greatly!
It allows you greater control over your RSS feeds.


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

*LED Sports Tickers (Rise)*

Hi all,

I see lots of interesting DIY solutions here for home sports tickers. My company Rise Display (google it if you want to see examples) was mentioned in the thread and we primarily focus on higher end commercial grade products for sports bars, financial firms, etc.

Obviously the products we have are too expensive for typical home users and enthusiasts, but I wanted to ask this community if there are pieces of the puzzle we could supply that would be of value. I know there are some RSS solutions to get sports data, would there be value in a licensed sports score feed and software tool? Unfortunately we can't provide for free given our licensing rights with the data providers to show real time scores.

My other question is regarding flat screens - given how economical these products have become is anyone considering putting the "ticker" on a large TV? We do have a free open source software platform for this at RiseVision.com - any applications there?

I look forward to any suggestions and feedback.


----------



## turls

Ryan, I can tell you that I think everything you mention would be great. I think RiseVision would be a starting point...what about a Roku or Fire TV app that would work in screen saver mode and that you could charge a monthly fee for. Have you looked at that at all?


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

Thanks Matt.

I haven't seen anything on roku but someone took our open source code and wrote a player for Amazon Fire - you can see the post in this community posting community.risevision.com/rise_vision_inc/topics/amazon_fire (sorry I am new and can't post urls yet but plug that in to read the thread)

check that out and let me know what you think.


----------



## RBalwinski

turls said:


> Ryan, I can tell you that I think everything you mention would be great. I think RiseVision would be a starting point...what about a Roku or Fire TV app that would work in screen saver mode and that you could charge a monthly fee for. Have you looked at that at all?


I 2nd this. I bought a scrolling display but have not had a chance to play with it. I would be willing to pay for a feed, but most nights the audience is 1, so the fee has to be comparable with the tiny audience.

A dedicated (TV) screen may be useful, but less interested in that. Making it a channel on a Chrome stick would be interesting though.


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

Rblawinski - Curious what type of scrolling display did you purchase? We built a controller in linux that couples with our LEDs so it is proprietary to ensure the best quality between the hardware and our cloud platform but it would be interesting to explore how that could maybe work with other hardware.

I definitely understand your concern on costs. Right now all of our data is licensed so we have to pay for the sports rights, news rights (Reuters), and for financial quotes (equities only) and we package that up for $20 per month. What is your feeling on that price point for home use?

On Chrome - we have noticed the user community playing with chromecast community.risevision.com/rise_vision_inc/topics/risevision-on-a-chromecast - but not sure if anyone has actually fully developed it yet. There is something shipping supposedly this month called a Chromebit that is a $99 HDMI stick that will run Chrome OS that our player would support - so that may be a relatively economical option.


----------



## turls

Ryan J. Cahoy said:


> I definitely understand your concern on costs. Right now all of our data is licensed so we have to pay for the sports rights, news rights (Reuters), and for financial quotes (equities only) and we package that up for $20 per month. What is your feeling on that price point for home use?


No offense, but in my household I have so many recurring costs like this I make a list and make it a priority to reduce the size of that list. It would need to be 1/10th of that before I would even consider it.

I'm still going to take a look at the Amazon app, thanks for pointing me to that.


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

turls said:


> No offense, but in my household I have so many recurring costs like this I make a list and make it a priority to reduce the size of that list. It would need to be 1/10th of that before I would even consider it.


No offense taken - I completely get managing the recurring costs. The obstacle for us is we are on the radar for licensing since we do most of our work in corporate so we by contractual agreement have to report everywhere we use the data and pay for it. And at this point in time the owners of that data don't seem to want to differentiate on where it is being used so they want their licensing fees for home use. 

My hope would be to identify things through user groups like this one that I could turn that tide and find a way to make a very economical option that would make everyone happy. I will certainly keep pushing the agenda and really appreciate all of the feedback here.


----------



## turls

Ryan J. Cahoy said:


> My hope would be to identify things through user groups like this one that I could turn that tide and find a way to make a very economical option that would make everyone happy. I will certainly keep pushing the agenda and really appreciate all of the feedback here.


I hope you have success with that. This data is so ubiquitous now, it can either go the way where they try to keep milking the people that will pay for it out of every last cent, or they realize that some percentage of residential users would pay a small fee, or will do without it (or make-do with "free" sources)--if they want to tap into that market.


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

Question on Data what is of most interest - is it the big 6 sports (NFL, NBA, NHL, MLB, NCAA BB, NCAA FB) scores or is the interest more in following key news sources or twitter feeds of specified athletes or news agencies?

Ryan


----------



## turls

Ryan J. Cahoy said:


> Question on Data what is of most interest - is it the big 6 sports (NFL, NBA, NHL, MLB, NCAA BB, NCAA FB) scores or is the interest more in following key news sources or twitter feeds of specified athletes or news agencies?


Thanks, I completely forgot about that. My old GoogleTV box had a nice screen saver type app that showed my Twitter feed. That is more valuable than the scores these days. I like to have various fan and official tweets going during sporting events on my 2nd screen. Having that on a 2nd large screen would be the most valuable. And that may not be as expensive for you or the end user either?


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

turls said:


> Thanks, I completely forgot about that. My old GoogleTV box had a nice screen saver type app that showed my Twitter feed. That is more valuable than the scores these days. I like to have various fan and official tweets going during sporting events on my 2nd screen. Having that on a 2nd large screen would be the most valuable. And that may not be as expensive for you or the end user either?


Twitter is fairly easy - for flat screens that is a free widget in our platform where you can just pick a hashtag or user to follow.

Same with our web based ticker platform Twitter is free since we don't have any licensing fees to pay.

here are all of the different types of search strings you can do in twitter to define your own feed http://www.risedisplay.com/solutions/twitter-tickers/

any other thoughts on content out there?

Ryan


----------



## cpotteke22

As the OP of this thread, and the fact that I've recently moved, I'm looking to refresh my setup with something a little more "2015-ish" As others have mentioned, cost is a concern (the $20/month isn't too bad - would be nice if that could be split up based on use), but I'm wondering what could be done via software/hardware in a residential application to feed the score data into a "window" of sorts (like a small banner at the bottom of the screen or a side panel) on an existing TV.

Ryan - What other information do you have about your platform that supports this or the more standard ticker display?


----------



## Ryan J. Cahoy

cpotteke22 said:


> As the OP of this thread, and the fact that I've recently moved, I'm looking to refresh my setup with something a little more "2015-ish" As others have mentioned, cost is a concern (the $20/month isn't too bad - would be nice if that could be split up based on use), but I'm wondering what could be done via software/hardware in a residential application to feed the score data into a "window" of sorts (like a small banner at the bottom of the screen or a side panel) on an existing TV.
> 
> Ryan - What other information do you have about your platform that supports this or the more standard ticker display?


For a video type display check out this free, open source software at www.risevision.com, there is a store with premium widgets for sports data that is licensed but there are free RSS widgets if you can find your own free feed.

If you install this on a computer (windows, linux, chromebox) and hook it to a monitor or large flat panel you can format the screen however you want.

As for more standard tickers, unfortunately at this point in time I would say we are probably too expensive for most home users given we are a US made product and focused on higher end custom applications. We have started to release a basic Easy Ticker product at http://www.risedisplay.com/easy-ticker/ that you could take a look at and there is an overview of our software there.

I hope that helps.

Ryan


----------



## schencka

You might want to check out videosportsticker.com...it is not customizable at the moment but we will be updating it in the near future. It can display Twitter posts to...to see a live full screen example, you can go to bokampers.videosportsticker.com.

Any thoughts and/or comments are welcomed...


----------



## ysebrow

I am looking to attempt this project. What is the best LED (compatible, large, economical) to purchase to go along with the kitchi RSS software, and where can I purchase it from? Also, what are good rss feeds to use with it? Thanks.


----------



## turls

ysebrow said:


> I am looking to attempt this project. What is the best LED (compatible, large, economical) to purchase to go along with the kitchi RSS software, and where can I purchase it from? Also, what are good rss feeds to use with it? Thanks.


See my post:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/118-g...-those-looking-score-ticker.html#post19350994

Mine is still in the box because the room it is going in is on the extreme back burner and I will probably use digital signage instead (although I don't have a good real time solution for it yet either). If you are interested let me know.


----------



## RBalwinski

*Finally got to the Ticker display in the basement*



Peter Wallin said:


> Great pictures! That's what I made the program for.
> 
> I am the developer of "kitchi"
> -Peter


Thanks Peter, I downloaded the program a little while ago and this evening purchased it. The help was rather basic, but I did have a feed up and running in no time. Found in your help was a 3 source feed. This really opened the doors for me. I have modified that as a test bed. One feed is showing NBA news, one is showing Hockey scores (there is a feed out of Europe), and the 3rd is showing latest local headlines. It seems to be working pretty good. Just need NFL and MLB to start up again.

I am going to try include my XML configuration file here, maybe it will help others out.


----------



## wcglitz01

*ProLite TruColor XP to PC connection*

hello, i just bought a used ProLite TruColor XP led board. It has one rs 232 jack on the side. Id like to get it connected to a PC for displaying RSS feeds (via kitchi). Not sure if I need a "MiniWeb" device to convert the RS232 connection to LAN, or if there is a RS 232 to db9 connector I may use?? My PC has both a serial port asnd USB 2.0/3.0 ports. What is the best method/cabling option to use with this board to have it communicate with my PC. Thanks!Chris


----------



## bobdigikbh

Ryan J. Cahoy said:


> Rblawinski - Curious what type of scrolling display did you purchase? We built a controller in linux that couples with our LEDs so it is proprietary to ensure the best quality between the hardware and our cloud platform but it would be interesting to explore how that could maybe work with other hardware.
> 
> I definitely understand your concern on costs. Right now all of our data is licensed so we have to pay for the sports rights, news rights (Reuters), and for financial quotes (equities only) and we package that up for $20 per month. What is your feeling on that price point for home use?
> 
> On Chrome - we have noticed the user community playing with chromecast community.risevision.com/rise_vision_inc/topics/risevision-on-a-chromecast - but not sure if anyone has actually fully developed it yet. There is something shipping supposedly this month called a Chromebit that is a $99 HDMI stick that will run Chrome OS that our player would support - so that may be a relatively economical option.


Sorry for dredging up the dead topic. Ryan has there been any progress on a software subscription to pull sports scores and graphics to user LED ticker matrix? Any one else ever find a good solution? Thanks.


----------



## RBalwinski

bobdigikbh said:


> Sorry for dredging up the dead topic. Ryan has there been any progress on a software subscription to pull sports scores and graphics to user LED ticker matrix? Any one else ever find a good solution? Thanks.


I personally have been using https://www.scorespro.com/free-livescore/
It works okay. Baseball you get non US teams. Same for Hockey. Works good for Football season.


----------



## bobdigikbh

RBalwinski said:


> I personally have been using https://www.scorespro.com/free-livescore/
> It works okay. Baseball you get non US teams. Same for Hockey. Works good for Football season.


Thank You. Are you running a full-color ticker? Do you get team logos or graphics with that?


----------



## RBalwinski

bobdigikbh said:


> Thank You. Are you running a full-color ticker? Do you get team logos or graphics with that?


No, just running an old betabrite scrolling panel. Nowadays I think I would do a TV screen rotated vertical with some software...never searched that direction though.


----------



## Jabrail Henderson

It's a great idea with LED lighting. I did my room that way. I put it on top of the room. It looks just bombastic. And my opinion on the glasses. You can order a photo print. It'll be like a picture. I just ordered one for myself vershinin . But I could be wrong. It might not be possible to do it that way. To make it show numbers. But it's still like an idea.


----------



## squared80

Jabrail Henderson said:


> It's a great idea with LED lighting. I did my room that way. I put it on top of the room. It looks just bombastic. And my opinion on the glasses. You can order a photo print. It'll be like a picture. I just ordered one for myself . But I could be wrong. It might not be possible to do it that way. To make it show numbers. But it's still like an idea.


Pics?


----------



## Jabrail Henderson

squared80 said:


> Pics?


Not downloading unfortunately


----------

